
Y Combinator-backed Xix.ai wants to predict what you’ll do next on your phone - rezist808
http://venturebeat.com/2017/03/17/xix-launched/
======
arkitaip
It seems really difficult to create personal agents that are actually useful
to users considering startups have been trying to solve this problem for
decades. I've only tried Google's Android default and it's painfully trivial
and useless despite knowing absolutely everything about me.

"In the future you smart phone will know everything about you and will be able
to predict the right action at the right time."

I'm not sure this is the best elevator pitch in this privacy anxious world.
Sure, Google and Facebook knows everything about me but I'm not sure yet
another party needs detailed access to my private data too.

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
I use Google instead of DuckDuckGo mainly because it does a noticably better
job at delivering what I want. Data collection/privacy is an acceptable price
I gladly pay for this functionality. I accept this as the way it is & am okay
with it.

I imagine in the future, others will think of the services they use similarly,
in that it's worth losing a degree of privacy to get whatever it is they get
by doing so.

As long as malice remains a non-issue, out of sight & out of mind, I don't
forsee future generations objecting to such things.

